# X-fi trouble!



## diduknowthat (Jan 30, 2008)

So my new X-fi Xtrememusic came today and I'm having trouble adjusting it so that it plays through all speakers when playing stereo mp3 files. Even the audio configurator isn't working for the rear channels. Help!


----------



## PC eye (Jan 30, 2008)

Running XP or Vista? If you allowed the auto updater during installation to check for updates you saw Vista drivers go onto XP there! I went through that crud when putting the new build here together and XP saw problems first with the XtremeAudio and then XtremeGamer card due to that alone.

Remove the current software/drivers and check the support site for the Dec. 2006 XP update. The July 2007 on the XP page is for Vista!  Apparently Creative finally got around to correcting that mess. http://us.creative.com/support/down...=&driverlang=1033&OS=10&drivertype=0&x=21&y=8


----------



## diduknowthat (Jan 31, 2008)

Nevermind I got it to work 

The plug in the back was backwards, but I got it fixed now. My music and games sounds great now!


----------



## daisymtc (Jan 31, 2008)

Really. I got problem of my left/ right front don't work on my 5.1...


----------



## Geoff (Jan 31, 2008)

It can be confusing on the X-Fi because they aren't color coded, so you need to be sure you didn't mix the cables up on a 5.1/7.1 setup Daisy.


----------



## daisymtc (Jan 31, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];885339 said:
			
		

> It can be confusing on the X-Fi because they aren't color coded, so you need to be sure you didn't mix the cables up on a 5.1/7.1 setup Daisy.



Soundcard have 4 hole. Red, Green, Black, Yellow. My creative 5.1 have Red, Green, Black. So I plug it according to the color.
The L/R front have sound when I change the setting in the Creative's control panel as 2.0
But no matter I change it to 5.1/ 7.1 setting at the control. No sound from L/R front. Can't figure it out.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 31, 2008)

daisymtc said:


> Soundcard have 4 hole. Red, Green, Black, Yellow. My creative 5.1 have Red, Green, Black. So I plug it according to the color.
> The L/R front have sound when I change the setting in the Creative's control panel as 2.0
> But no matter I change it to 5.1/ 7.1 setting at the control. No sound from L/R front. Can't figure it out.


The X-Fi (at least the XtremeMusic and higher end versions), are not color coded.


----------



## PC eye (Jan 31, 2008)

One is the "Flexi port" mini jack for both mic and line in. On the X-Fi line you no longer see a separate jack for each. That's one thing that can confuse people from the start besides the lack of being colored coded. But the booklet's diagram and etching in the card itself will point out the mic/line in jack to keep that separate.


----------



## daisymtc (Feb 1, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];885436 said:
			
		

> The X-Fi (at least the XtremeMusic and higher end versions), are not color coded.



Mine did. May be a older version??

Edit: I don't mean the color on circle plug, The color is actually on the golden plate...


----------



## Geoff (Feb 1, 2008)

daisymtc said:


> Mine did. May be a older version??
> 
> Edit: I don't mean the color on circle plug, The color is actually on the golden plate...


Which version did you have?  I bought the XtremeMusic the day of the release, and I recently bought an X-Fi Fatal1ty as well, both look exactly the same on the back with no color coding.  If you have something like the XtremeAudio, then those are color coded.


----------



## daisymtc (Feb 1, 2008)

I remember it was X-fi Xtrememusic OEM when I bought it.
I opened the case, it say creative labs SB0670. But when I type it in yahoo, it say OEM for HP....
Checking in Everest. It say Creative CA20K1 X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity Audio Processor.
I am confused...


----------



## Geoff (Feb 1, 2008)

daisymtc said:


> I remember it was X-fi Xtrememusic OEM when I bought it.
> I opened the case, it say creative labs SB0670. But when I type it in yahoo, it say OEM for HP....
> Checking in Everest. It say Creative CA20K1 X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity Audio Processor.
> I am confused...


The X-Fi comes with a sticker which can be applied to the back so it's easier to tell where each speaker cable connects, so HP may have applied it.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a good one since the XtremeGamer model in use now sees a color code on the jacks not just the plain colors. You can see how that looks from the small photo at  http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=669&product=15853


----------

